# Top pay for climbers in this industry?



## luvthetrobag

Ive been climbing 6 years know make about 24? an hour what about you more experienced guys. Just wondering if 35 or 40 dollars an hour is reasonable. Im about to ask for a raise and i want top pay. I believe my ability is worth far more than what my pay is reflecting. It seems to me ive met alot of top notch climbers with there own co. maybe there really isnt any money unless you work for yourself.


----------



## Climb020

luvthetrobag said:


> It seems to me ive met alot of top notch climbers with there own co. maybe there really isnt any money unless you work for yourself.



That's right. In this area you are gonna top out at the most $30. And that is with many years for one company. Only way you are gonna be making 40 or more is to work for yourself.


----------



## lees trees

Climb020 said:


> That's right. In this area you are gonna top out at the most $30. And that is with many years for one company. Only way you are gonna be making 40 or more is to work for yourself.



in the long run $30/hr sound pretty good I mean you don't have to pay for a chipper or a loader truck or a bucket truck nor their ins. tires, fuel, parts and get them all together for job time. Did I mention getting the jobs sometimes getting paid is as hard as climbing the hardest tree. once in a while someone might miss work, or break something ether the companies or the customers, or cause some damage just drivin that big truck. can they sue you for that? got your licenses and permits. ever hear of tangible tax? This is just the tip much more to it. top climbers want control over their lives and do start their own companies. taint easy


----------



## ropensaddle

lees trees said:


> in the long run $30/hr sound pretty good I mean you don't have to pay for a chipper or a loader truck or a bucket truck nor their ins. tires, fuel, parts and get them all together for job time. Did I mention getting the jobs sometimes getting paid is as hard as climbing the hardest tree. once in a while someone might miss work, or break something ether the companies or the customers, or cause some damage just drivin that big truck. can they sue you for that? got your licenses and permits. ever hear of tangible tax? This is just the tip much more to it. top climbers want control over their lives and do start their own companies. taint easy



I will second that sometimes never happier working for myself
other times reality sets in and costs of owning a biz stink.


----------



## Soul Assassin

luvthetrobag said:


> Ive been climbing 6 years know make about 24? an hour what about you more experienced guys. Just wondering if 35 or 40 dollars an hour is reasonable. Im about to ask for a raise and i want top pay. I believe my ability is worth far more than what my pay is reflecting. It seems to me ive met alot of top notch climbers with there own co. maybe there really isnt any money unless you work for yourself.



Sometimes when you work for yourself you get burned too.Lol...They always look easier when I'm bidding them.

I'd say you are worth whatever you feel you are, only you know what you have been through. If people don't want to pay what your worth....thier loss. Here 35-40 is very reasonable...depending on the job of course. I've had days where i made 300 dollars an hour and other weeks where it ended up about a nickle an hour. Not good biz practice....but hey....it's my art form....lol...true. Low overhead helps.


----------



## BigUglySquirrel

30-40/hr here is a little steep. Better be able to tow the mark. That would include being with the service for awhile, running the crew etc. I've been really grappling with this same question lately...stay, go, or try to strike on my own. On one hand, nothing like being your own boss. On the other, this is an expensive business! The insurance, the equipment upkeep, the downtime and unforseen repairs. God forbid the unthinkable accident or property damage, never ending streams of phone calls and errands to run. Tough call to make really. I've thought seriously about reaching out to other services to see about the 'climber for hire" opportunites that might be available. However, I've been with the same guy for 5 years or so now....hard to turn your back on your friend and someone that's been good to you. I just want to accel and he's kinda stagnant now. Sorry to hijack your thread there....just saw a common interest and had to start rambling.


----------



## ALBTreeclimber

I've found the best way is to work a steady job, with benefits...and do some jobs on the side. Weekends and afternoons you can pull in some extra money, and do it your way!


----------



## beowulf343

luvthetrobag said:


> Ive been climbing 6 years know make about 24? an hour what about you more experienced guys. Just wondering if 35 or 40 dollars an hour is reasonable. Im about to ask for a raise and i want top pay. I believe my ability is worth far more than what my pay is reflecting. It seems to me ive met alot of top notch climbers with there own co. maybe there really isnt any money unless you work for yourself.



Depends. Have you worked all 6 years at the same company? Cdl? Certifications? Your own gear? How often have you called in sick? You a trimmer or takedown man? You run your own crew? Property damage over the past 6 years? How many times you been to the hospital over the last 6 years? What's the employee turnover on your crew if you are a foreman? Do you have the experience or certification to do more than just climb-crane operator, prentice operator, bucket operator, line clearance, stump grinding? How decent a mechanic are you? How many customer complaints about you over the last 6 years?


As to the second part of your question-i am top climber for a company. I love it-no worries except the job at hand. And i contract climb for a little extra dough on my days off.


----------



## Koa Man

I recently sold my business to my son-in-law and I climb for him at $50 an hour. No paid vacation or holidays, but I get full medical, dental, drug and vision plan for my family. That cost is $735 extra a month.

A good contract climber here can get $500 a day. I have worked for 3 other companies who have paid me that rate.


----------



## luvthetrobag

BigUglySquirrel said:


> 30-40/hr here is a little steep. Better be able to tow the mark. That would include being with the service for awhile, running the crew etc. I've been really grappling with this same question lately...stay, go, or try to strike on my own. On one hand, nothing like being your own boss. On the other, this is an expensive business! The insurance, the equipment upkeep, the downtime and unforseen repairs. God forbid the unthinkable accident or property damage, never ending streams of phone calls and errands to run. Tough call to make really. I've thought seriously about reaching out to other services to see about the 'climber for hire" opportunites that might be available. However, I've been with the same guy for 5 years or so now....hard to turn your back on your friend and someone that's been good to you. I just want to accel and he's kinda stagnant now. Sorry to hijack your thread there....just saw a common interest and had to start rambling.


sounds like were in quite the same situation. I certainly respect the guys that run a buisness.Its a hard job but in the end theres guys working extremely hard to do a good job for the owner. I mean its not even my buisness and im supposed to care as much as the owner about things? well i do and my works always excellent and its been 6 years so come on give me a salary i can actualy save on. thats what id like to say to my boss anyway. But he is a friend he taught me alot and so i stay loyal.


----------



## tree md

I started out at $20 an hour when I was 21. Most I ever made hourly was $30. By the time I was 24 I was working for the same guy making a percentage. But I was handling all of his yellow page service in the Atlanta area while he worked the suburbs. That means I did all the sales and ran my own crew. I made about 1/3 of what he did.

I try to make at least $125 an hour for myself above and beyond what I have to pay help. I sort of have it made right now because all I have to do is sales and climbing. I just have to run my mouth and put them on the ground and I make half the money. My partner runs ropes, handles ground work, has a truck and 18' trailer, 3 nice Stihls and his own rigging and ropes. Any good climber is going to have his own thing going on. The sky is really the limit on how much you can make then. I took two 6" limbs out from over a house in two trees last week and made $275 in the hour it took me to get it done. I know there are guys on here that make a lot more an hour than that when you figure it up. It's no cake walk though. To make the money you have to put in the work. Climbing 5 and 6 days takes it's toll physically and it don't stop when the job is done. Instead of drinking a few beers with the boys, you have to spend half the night on the phone talking to customers and arranging for things to be done the next day.


----------



## oldugly

I started out at $2.35 an hour, and thought that was pretty good pay. LOL times have changed a little bit...now I own my business and make at least 2.50 an hour, (before taxes) LOL


----------



## IcePick

24 an hour iluvthrobag? I'm a climber and make much, much less than that


----------



## treebogan

*Thats not enough*

Fair enough I don't know anyones out put and safety record etc.But I beleive that under $25per hour for and experianced guy is a joke,$25 was the ammount I was making working in the States,but that was without benefits.Meanwhile the I.B.E.W guys were taking $34.75 home,with bemefits,retirement and about half the workload we had.There are few jobs out there that expose a person to such acute risks as Tree Climbing,but many more that pay more for doing so much less.If your Boss isn't paying you an amount equal to your experiance and productivity,he's either greedy,running his business improperly or ignorant,in any case I'd leave and find somone to pay you what your worth.


----------



## alpha115

The union workers I have heard I BC(Canada) just got a 11% wage incease over three years with Extended health,vision care,rrsp(registered retirement saving plan(a tax write off)).banked time and four weeks off a year with pay.
That will put there take home rate around $30 on the third year. hmmm. sound almost good.


----------



## small-axeNM

*Lame Pay!!!*

I am a newly certified Arborist here in NM without work and was fired from my job because I had to take a two days off to deal with car problems. 

Now, because my previous employer had to fire the two idiots that were left over, He is trying to hire me back. After four years with him, he threw me out on the corner. He Is only offering me .50 cents more per hour - 14 after my Certification - and no benefits either. Not including years of mental and verbal abuse. Am I being unreasonable to ask for more?


Blessings


----------



## rahtreelimbs

small-axeNM said:


> I am a newly certified Arborist here in NM without work and was fired from my job because I had to take a two days off to deal with car problems.
> 
> Now, because my previous employer had to fire the two idiots that were left over, He is trying to hire me back. After four years with him, he threw me out on the corner. He Is only offering me .50 cents more per hour - 14 after my Certification - and no benefits either. Not including years of mental and verbal abuse. Am I being unreasonable to ask for more?
> 
> 
> Blessings




Tell him thanks.............but no thanks!!!


----------



## lees trees

small-axeNM said:


> I am a newly certified Arborist here in NM without work and was fired from my job because I had to take a two days off to deal with car problems.
> 
> Now, because my previous employer had to fire the two idiots that were left over, He is trying to hire me back. After four years with him, he threw me out on the corner. He Is only offering me .50 cents more per hour - 14 after my Certification - and no benefits either. Not including years of mental and verbal abuse. Am I being unreasonable to ask for more?
> 
> 
> Blessings


if you two don't bring out the best in each other under the currant deal something gotta change


----------



## Soul Assassin

*Get up , Stand up.*



small-axeNM said:


> I am a newly certified Arborist here in NM without work and was fired from my job because I had to take a two days off to deal with car problems.
> 
> Now, because my previous employer had to fire the two idiots that were left over, He is trying to hire me back. After four years with him, he threw me out on the corner. He Is only offering me .50 cents more per hour - 14 after my Certification - and no benefits either. Not including years of mental and verbal abuse. Am I being unreasonable to ask for more?
> 
> 
> Blessings



I say screw the prick. Plenty of people will treat you with the respect you deserve and appreciate your dedication and hard work. Learn what you can and make your own hustle...call your own shots. I can't find people who want to work hard and make good money doing it. I recently bid a job, scored it and ended up making 200 dollars an hour.

Good luck and stay safe


----------

